# Ngd



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My first acoustic purchase in 17 years, the second to grace my house. It's an all-mahogany 12 fret 00 style built by Luke Sandham of Calgary, AB. I asked Luke for a small finger-style blues box and he delivered in spades. The neck was hand-carved by Luke while I tried it on for size, directing his planing and sanding-wide, thick "V" please. I was consulted during every step of construction, often deferring to his knowledge as I'm an amp guy, not a guitar expert. The guitar plays wonderfully, has complex overtones, unbelievable sustain (truly out there) with a huge bottom from such a small instrument. It weighs nothing and as well, it's a thing of beauty, french-polished with Everclear many times (I'm sure). Click on the link below for an idea of the work that was involved. Well done Luke!























http://sandhamguitars.ca/current-projects/bills-mahogany-oo/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice looking guitar.

I'd love a smaller bodied acoustic with a mahogany top.

Every one I've played sounds great for what I want out of an acoustic.

Enjoy the guitar!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is my favorite acoustic guitar I have ever seen on this forum! How beautiful! Incredible, I would love to have one. Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy playing this one!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like a superbly made instrument. There is something about the gorgeous looks of a slot head. Congratulations.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations . 

I have a 0002h Collings that's a lot like this. 

I will never sell it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful guitar, congrats!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome. A big congrats.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats, it's a beautiful looking guitar. Is that an ebony fretboard?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the looks of that a lot. Congrats.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

That looks absolute gorgeous! Congratulations! Enjoy it in good health! Cheers!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks gents, I'm truly thrilled with it like the proverbial kid in the candy store. Yes, ebony board and ebony Waverly tuners.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats Bill - very nice little guitar. Enjoy that one!


----------



## Actionman (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful!
Congrats man...I'm envious


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice, holy cow!


----------

